# What to do about the poor little ones?



## lucymyhavanese

here are the facts in our building on the fifth floor there are two people one is fat and one is tall and skinny. they live together and they have a havanese/s-h-i-t-z-zhu mix it's an adorable little dog but the guy kicks and punches the little one. i went out for a walk one day with Lucy and this guy was sitting on the front door steps and i heard the little dog cry and squeal. what do i do? i feel so horrible just letting it pass by! please give any ideas or thoughts about what i could do!!:frusty::frusty::frusty::ound:ound:ound:


----------



## jabojenny

Kick the guy back!


----------



## davetgabby

do you know if anyone else has seen this. ?? If you have seen him kick this dog yourself, I would report it. If you can get another person who has witnessed this sort of thing as well , I would talk to them and see if they will back you up . Difficult thing to prove unless you have some good evidence.


----------



## RitaandRiley

That behavior is a crime in the state of New York and should be reported to the police. Period


----------



## NvonS

Video tape it with your phone and CALL THE POLICE!!!


----------



## riverlogic

I wholeheartedly agree with the above comments. Try to get another witness or some kind of evidence. Is there an SPCA or similar that would come investigate? If the dog's being abused physically, he's likely being abused or neglected in other ways too. That will show.
Poor dear. 
Michelle


----------



## lucymyhavanese

jabojenny said:


> Kick the guy back!


I wish it were that easy


----------



## lucymyhavanese

That's sort of what i figured since i will need evidence. i dont know if other people have seen this but i will be knid of nosey and ask around a little bit


----------



## RitaandRiley

You said he kicks and punches the dog. Have you seen that? If so, that is evidence. Several years ago I witnessed a man outside my house hitting his dog. I ran outside and engaged with him. He was a real you know what. He said the dog had run away from him and now that he caught him he was teaching him a lesson(???!!!???) I did not know where they lived but he knew where I lived and obviously he was a violent person. I should have followed a bit to find where they lived, then called the police but I didn't. I regret that SO MUCH. So anyway, thanks for letting me vent. Try and advocate for the dog. I know it's not easy.


----------



## Dory

Call and report it. I'm sure you aren't the only one who has seen this happen, but you may be the only one who will report it. Ask the authorities not to tell him that you were the one who reported it. Please stand up for this dog! I wouldn't be able to live with myself if this was me and I didn't do anything.


----------



## Caroline

I agree- report it right now, it is a crime. Hopefully the dog will be taken away from them. Poor thing- boils my blood. 

I attended Animal Advocacy day in Albany last year and one of the speakers said that 82% of people convicted of animal cruelty go on to commit a violent crime against a human. That statistic, and others, are being used to push for heavier sentences. 

Probably most of us would agree that hurting the animal is enough to warrant stiff punishment...but for those who can't see that perspective, knowing that animal cruelty is a"gateway" crime to human violence, seals the deal.


----------



## Tuss

I would call your local SPCA and ask for advice. They are most likely to know the local rules and have some insight into what to do.


----------



## Dory

Nikita said:


> I agree- report it right now, it is a crime. Hopefully the dog will be taken away from them. Poor thing- boils my blood.
> 
> I attended Animal Advocacy day in Albany last year and one of the speakers said that 82% of people convicted of animal cruelty go on to commit a violent crime against a human. That statistic, and others, are being used to push for heavier sentences.
> 
> Probably most of us would agree that hurting the animal is enough to warrant stiff punishment...but for those who can't see that perspective, knowing that animal cruelty is a"gateway" crime to human violence, seals the deal.


Not to hijack the thread, but I see you're in upstate NY. Where abouts are you? I'm near Saratoga.


----------



## Caroline

Saratoga???- I'm in Clifton Park!


----------



## Dory

Nikita said:


> Saratoga???- I'm in Clifton Park!


I'm actually in Burnt Hills! Small world  We should meet up sometime eace:


----------



## Caroline

Too funny- we're neighbors!!! Yes- we should get a doggy play date together. 
I walk my dogs in Kinns Rd Park sometimes- up by exit 10- email me if you'd like to set something up, there or somewhere else 

Or...we could drive down to the city and storm the apartment where that poor little dog is getting punched


----------



## Caroline

Dory- meant to put the angry face at the end pertaining to the dog in the city- not at the beginning of the thread! Couldn't figure out how to edit it...


----------



## Dory

Nikita said:


> Too funny- we're neighbors!!! Yes- we should get a doggy play date together.
> I walk my dogs in Kinns Rd Park sometimes- up by exit 10- email me if you'd like to set something up, there or somewhere else
> 
> Or...we could drive down to the city and storm the apartment where that poor little dog is getting punched


That would be great. I know where the Kinns Rd. park is, I think. I walk Quincy at Jenkins Park which is just a couple of miles away from our house.
Depends on what part of the city LOL. Might have to bring muscle with us 
I will definitely be in touch!


----------



## Caroline

Great- look forward to it!


----------



## StarrLhasa

So, Lucy's Mom - have you an update on this poor, abused dog?


----------



## lucymyhavanese

Sorry for the long wait! I unfortunately haven't seen the dog in quite some time (Im not even sure if they still live here!?) Now I don't know if that's good or bad....


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad

davetgabby said:


> &#8230;If you can get another person who has witnessed this sort of thing as well , I would talk to them and see if they will back you up . Difficult thing to prove unless you have some good evidence.





NvonS said:


> Video tape it with your phone &#8230;





riverlogic said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with the above comments. Try to get another witness or some kind of evidence. ...Michelle


While I agree with the sentiments of the above posters, I urge you to be careful. Violence is violence and if he abuses his dog, he could certainly hurt you. Conducting your own investigation and evidence gathering might put you at risk for retaliation.

Report it to the police or humane society.
Ask them to conduct a thorough, and suggest that other neighbors may have witnessed the same.
Offer yourself as a witness.

I strongly recommend against questioning your neighbors yourself and overtly videotaping.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad

Nevermind. I didn't check the date of the first post, and didn't realize this is an old thread.


----------



## Pixiesmom

I hope the poor baby was surrendered to a no kill shelter or rehomed. No dog deserves to be terrorized.


----------

